
Unfortunately.tech – a collection of rejection letters - isthisnagee
https://unfortunately.tech/
======
saberworks
When I was job hunting I sincerely appreciated any rejection letter at any
stage of the process, be it automated or personal. Obviously an offer letter
would be better but the absolute worst is hearing nothing back. We should be
praising the companies that take the time (or implement the automated process)
to send the rejection letters and not leave us hanging.

~~~
stcredzero
_Obviously an offer letter would be better but the absolute worst is hearing
nothing back._

No. One thing that's worse is they schedule a follow-up call, then blow off
the call. Happened to me.

~~~
52-6F-62
IBM got me with that one

~~~
Fins
LinkedIn, too...

------
isthisnagee
Hi Hacker news!

So yea ... hug of death. Wasn't expecting it to get any attention at all (but
that begs the question, why did I submit??).

Anyway, this is an idea I've been sitting on for a while and finally got
around to doing something with it. Nothing fancy (this is the first personal
project that I've "deployed", and would really appreciate any sort of
feedback).

I think it's interesting to look at how companies write rejection letters.
It's also a bit cathartic -- I'm finishing up uni and starting to look for
work, having a collection of rejection letters makes me feel better about
receiving them.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Tangential pro-tip: "begging the question" has traditionally meant something
very different: [0]

[0] [http://grammarist.com/rhetoric/begging-the-question-
fallacy/](http://grammarist.com/rhetoric/begging-the-question-fallacy/)

~~~
isthisnagee
Thanks. I didn’t know that.

------
YaxelPerez
I was devastated when I got a rejection letter from
<script>alert('hello')</script>.

------
rocktone
"We're sorry, but something went wrong."

Looks like the website rejected me :(

~~~
AlexCoventry
I get the same thing, and DownForEveryone tells me "It's just you.
unfortunately.tech is up..." So invalidating. :-)

[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/unfortunately.tech](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/unfortunately.tech)

~~~
ClassyJacket
It is up, it just happens to be serving an error message instead of the
content you want :)

------
maxk42
Unfortunately, rails is difficult to scale on a shoestring budget.

~~~
isthisnagee
Unfortunately, that is true :(

------
zebnyc
Last year, I got rejected by Google after going onsite for a day of
interviews. The recruiter called me and gave me feedback both positive and
negative from each interviewer and how I could improve. My respect for Google
grew tremendously on account of that.

Contrast that with Slack & TwitchTV. Companies where I got rejected after
taking their pre-screen homework test even after spending a few hours on their
test & submitting a correct working solution. No feedback provided even after
request. Wish there was a repository of companies which expect applicants to
waste a bunch of time without even providing feedback. Will know to avoid
those in the future.

------
oceanghost
SpaceX sent me a rejection letter but I never applied. I really wish I had a
copy to submit.

~~~
bmpafa
Reminds me of one of my favorite Simpsons gags ever.

"Marge: [sifting through mail] Aww. A rejection letter from the New Yorker
subscription department."

------
wicker
Looking at the list by company, it seems like the most valuable part of this
project will be the data set you’re collecting for testing input validation.

------
_bxg1
This domain could've been better-used for a collection of IoT devices that
shouldn't be IoT devices

~~~
brailsafe
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit)

------
twodave
Unsure what this is supposed to be solving. Is this just a misery-loves-
company thing? Or??

~~~
sincerely
Why does a website have to "solve" something? It's cool to just put stuff out
there!

~~~
ry_ry
Things tech is allowed to do in 2018:

    
    
      * Disrupt ${thing}
      * Solve a clearly defined problem
      * Harvest personal data for a variety of ethically questionable reasons.
      * Distributed transactions ledgers (NOTE: Blockchain only)
    

Nothing else is acceptable.

~~~
ry_ry
For record " _personal data harvesting not yet disrupted with blockchain_ "
constitutes a clearly defined problem in this instance.

------
ultim8k
We're sorry, but something went wrong. If you are the application owner check
the logs for more information.

------
richardhod
Cached:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5zk3Sv...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5zk3SvwhDPUJ:https://unfortunately.tech/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
laylomo2
why?

~~~
sincerely
A better question to ask is "Why not?" :D

